

AMD snags Guinness World Record for clockiest chip - rickdale
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/13/amd_awarded_worlds_highest_frequency_part/

======
delinka
"Highest clock frequency." Not "fastest processor." I am correcting the
article. I like the headline's "clockiest" description.

Edit: surely I did not mean "cloak"

~~~
unwind
Nit-pick: That's "clock", not "cloak".

------
Symmetry
I'm sort of surprised nobody has tried to clock a Power6 chip that high, given
that you can buy ones set to 5GHz at the factory. Maybe they have less clock
regulation features that help with stuff like this?

~~~
simpsond
I don't think IBM targets the enthusiast crowd with the Power6, so there are
not as many knobs. I don't even know if windows supports Power6, which is
standard platform for hardware enthusiasts.

------
ashmud
Would this (high frequency CPUs) be useful for hardware emulation accuracy?
Related: [http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/accuracy-takes-
po...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/accuracy-takes-power-one-
mans-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator.ars)

------
technogeek00
It seems like clock speed is no longer the race in the cpu world, though
correct me if im wrong.

------
simpsond
A video of the overclocking for those who are interested:
[http://hardocp.com/article/2011/09/13/amd_bulldozer_fx_model...](http://hardocp.com/article/2011/09/13/amd_bulldozer_fx_model_8150_cpu_overclocking_preview)

------
cultureulterior
2 cores only, which I feel is cheating.

~~~
granitepail
Where did you read that? The article would seem to imply it was an eight-core
chip they were working with.

~~~
reeses
Watch the video
([http://hardocp.com/article/2011/09/13/amd_bulldozer_fx_model...](http://hardocp.com/article/2011/09/13/amd_bulldozer_fx_model_8150_cpu_overclocking_preview))
at about 9:15, 10:25, and 10:55 (approximately). They show close-ups of CPUZ.

